# best way to connect optical audio cable



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

How are you getting picture from the blu-ray player to the TV? Are you using HDMI? Does your home-theater reciever have HDMI inputs (it sounds like not)?

Depending on answers to these questions, I would run your blu-ray to the TV and sound from the TV to the theater system. You may need to ensure that your TV settings are correct for this, but I would expect this to work beautifully. That is the beauty of digital signals.....no losses.


----------



## 205bhamjim (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks - yeah blu-ray to tv hdmi so I'll just bring everything out from the tv - wanted to make sure it still carried the 5.1 through the tv - thanks.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

A side benefit to this is that you can use the sound system for watching broadcast TV. If you recieve any ATSC/QAM signals, then the digital audio signal goes through the optical cable and you get the nice sound.


----------

